# Lachsangeln auf Vancouver Island



## Anderl30 (28. November 2007)

Hallo,

ich würde gerne im Juni nach Kanada fliegen zum Lachsangeln.Dann mit dem Wohnmobil zu den jeweilgen Plätzen fahren. hat da jemand Erfahrung oder links wo man sich informieren kann. Flüge nach Kanada sind um einiges billiger wie nach Alaska. Oder hat jemand für Kanada einen guten Tipp. Ich würde gerne auf Kings und andere Lachse Angeln. Wenn möglich auch auf Hechte.Falls das in einem anderen Monat und evtl. woanders in Kanada besser wäre dann würde mich das auch interessieren.Wohnmobil inkl. Flug würden bei 4 Personen für 14 Tage nur 950 Euro kosten. In Alaska 1300 Euro.
Gruß,
Anderl


----------



## Dorschknaller (28. November 2007)

*AW: Lachsangeln auf Vancouver Island*

Hallöchen,

ich war dieses Jahr auf Vancuover Island.
Tolle Insel!
Das Angeln dort ist schweine teuer. 80-100 Doller /std. mindesten 5 Std.
Ein Boot ist ohne guide nicht zu haben.
Für den Lachsfang benötigt mann entweder eine Süß- oder Salzwasserlizens, sowie eine Lachsmarke.

Vom Ufer gibbt es viele Dinge zu berücksichtigen.
Ich habe die deutsche Übersetzung der Canadischen Fischereiregeln (Synobsis.
Gib mir über eine PN deine mailadresse dann sende ich dir die Synobsis zu 

Grüße 
Dorschknaller


----------



## Anderl30 (28. November 2007)

*AW: Lachsangeln auf Vancouver Island*

Hallo, Danke für die Info.
Ich würde gerne im Süßwasser Angeln. Das Meerangeln sauteuer ist ist mir schon klar. Oder sind die Flüße so groß dass man vom Boot aus angeln muß?

Meine e-mail: anderl.aigner@gmx.de
Gruß,

Anderl


----------



## Dxlfxn (28. November 2007)

*AW: Lachsangeln auf Vancouver Island*

Hallo,
die Synopsis wird jedes Jahr neu aufgelegt und kann sich durchaus ändern. Manche Füsse sind in mehrere Zonen aufgeteilt und was ich in der einen darf, darf ich in der nächsten schon wieder nicht.
Der Juni schein mir für Vancouver Island eventuell etwas risikobehaftet. Du solltes Dich da ganz genau erkundigen. Es könnten schon Kings da sein - auf keinen Fall sind aber andere Lachse so früh im Jahr dort in den Flüssen.
Die Angelei vom Wohnmobil klingt eigentlich ganz gut - ist aber oft schwer. Wo du mit einem Wohnmobil in der Angelsaison hinkommst, stehen die Angler so in etwa, wie im Kieler Hafen beim Heringsangeln. Wirklich schönes Angeln findest du an den Plätzen, die du dir erlaufen mußt oder die du mit dem Boot erreichen kannst.
Von mir kannst Du bei Bedarf noch andere Infos zur Fraserregion bekommen. Dort würde ich aber, wenns preiswert sein soll, eine Ferienwohnung mit einem normaleen Leihwagen kombinieren.
Gruß


----------



## Tortugaf (28. November 2007)

*AW: Lachsangeln auf Vancouver Island*

Boot ohne Guide nicht zuhaben|kopfkrat, klingt sehr nach Abzocke |gr: Da würde ich schon garnicht mehr hinfahren wollen.Die wollen nur dein besstes von dir  |wavey:,   dein Geld :g     o.|kopfkrat              erst deine Frau                        |gr:  Ob der Ausflug dann noch schön wirdt|kopfkrat     |gr:   |kopfkrat   G.Tortugaf


----------



## Dxlfxn (28. November 2007)

*AW: Lachsangeln auf Vancouver Island*

Boote kannst du überall - ganz ohne Abzocke kaufen. Das in diesen Flüssen keiner irgendjemandem für wenig Kohle sein 200PS Aluboot verleiht, kann ich gut verstehen. Ist auch besser fürs überleben.


----------



## Tortugaf (30. November 2007)

*AW: Lachsangeln auf Vancouver Island*

#6Als Touri kauft man sich ja ,auch gleich als erstes ein Boot o.zwei falls eines absäuft? :q.Gibt ja Rabatt bei zwei  |uhoh:  Aber wenn die Flüsse gefährlich sind,ich hoffe das es ,schnell fliessende sind mit Stromschnellen,dann ist die Sachlage klar.:mViele Leichen sind nicht gut für Geschäft u.dass will normalerweise keiner ,ausser auf den Mont Everest  #d ,das ist auch zu verstehnen. Bin in letzter Zeit viel gereist u.musste öfter erleben das man Touris gern harte Preise serviert:c u.dumm ausspielt. Bin deshalb etwas empfindlich geworden :vik: Tortugaf


----------



## Dart (30. November 2007)

*AW: Lachsangeln auf Vancouver Island*



Dorschknaller schrieb:


> Hallöchen,
> 
> ich war dieses Jahr auf Vancuover Island.
> Tolle Insel!
> ...


War vor ca. 10 Jahren in Campell River, dort gab es in der Marina jede Menge Leiboote, die waren zwar auch nicht ganz billig ca. 80,-Dollar für 4 Std(so ich mich recht erinnere), aber immer noch deutlich günstiger als ein Boot mit Guide. Benzin müsste extra bezahlt werden.
Gruss Reiner|wavey:


----------



## RickyMike (30. November 2007)

*AW: Lachsangeln auf Vancouver Island*

Auf Vancover Iland war ich leider nicht, aber mit dem Camper in BC unterwegs gewesen. Bin von den verschiedenen RV-Parks zu den Flüssen und Seen gelaufen, war unser bester Urlaub dort. Die von den Parks aus zu erreichenden Angelstellen war nicht überlaufen. Ich hab auch nicht auf Lachs geangelt, war gerade Schonzeit. Aber viele Forellen haben ihr jähes Ende auf unsereem Grill gefunden. Camper und Kanada/USA passen einfach zusammen. Die sind voll auf RV´s eingestellt. Auf vielen RV Parks lag das Feuerholz schon bereit. Also ich beneide dich um diesen Urlaub, lass dir das blos nicht mit dem Camper ausreden, wenn du abends zusammen sitzt, über dem Feuer grillst du dein selbstgefangenen Fisch (mancher Fisch heisst als mal Steak) dazu ein Bierle, der Nachbar aus Idaho oder Montana kommt rum um ein weniger zu plaudern, dat is Leben pur. Zur Info, ich hab mir in BC eine Wochenkarte zum Angeln geholt. Die galt für ganz BC. Ich hoffe ich bring das nicht mit USA durcheinander. Auf jedenfall war es nicht teuer und hat viel Spass gemacht. Wenn du dort bist, ganz wichtig, kaufe dir Bärenklöckchen (nettes Andenken), oder bau dir selbst was zusammen was klappert z.B. leere Dose mit Steinen drin. Es ist wirklich ein beruhigendes Gefühl, wenn du weisst das die Bären bei ungewöhnlichen Tönen das weite suchen. Ich hab immer mal wieder Krach gemacht. So ein Bär kann halt schneller laufen, schwimmen und klettern wie ein Mensch. Ich hoffe du schreibst nach deinem Urlaub mal deine Erlebnisse hier im Board.
Grüßle
Mike


----------



## Anderl30 (30. November 2007)

*AW: Lachsangeln auf Vancouver Island*

Hy Mike,

sowas hab ich mir vorgestellt. Allerdings wenn Lachse da sind.Ich hab sowas schon in Alaska gemacht und es war genauso wie du es beschrieben hast.Der Flug nach Kanada ist halt etwas billiger und was neues ausprobieren ist nie schlecht.

Gruß,

Anderl


----------



## RickyMike (30. November 2007)

*AW: Lachsangeln auf Vancouver Island*

Hörst du nicht wie Sie rufen, die Fische aus den Flüssen von Kanada ???? Okay, ich auch nicht, aber wenn ich über die Zeit damals nachdenke, wird mir ganz anderst. Ich denke vor allem an den Revelstockpark. Auf dem RV Park hat man es Rauschen gehört, ich also Angel in die Hand und los. Nach 5 Minuten biste in der Wildnis, nach 15 Minuten denkste ups wie weit noch und hört der Bär noch meine Bärenklöckchen??? Besser mal in die Hände klatschen. Nach weiteren 10 Minuten kommt dir der Krach unheimlich vor. Dann öffnet sich ein kleines "Tal" , links ein Wasserfall und nach rechts wird der Fluss immer Breiter. John Wayne lässt grüßen. So wie du dir das als lind vorgestellt hast, wenn ein Western im Fernseh lief. Ein Traum. Also erstmal anfangen das Wasser zu lesen. Dann die Angelrute raus und schauen ob was beist. Gar nicht lange und du hast deine erste Forelle. Wie die kämpft, sagenhaft. Abends dann auf den Grill, herrlich. Ganz nebenbei, auf diesen RV Park gab es die besten Pancakes die ich je in USA/Kanada gegessen habe. Ich glaub ich geh jetzt Fotos gucken


----------

